# Old tank Museum in East of England



## steve2109 (May 15, 2012)

Came across this place by chance as we were going to visit the tank museum that used to there, couldn't resist a walk round and get some pictures



























































Cheers

Steve


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 15, 2012)

Bloody Brillant pictures thank you


----------



## Black Shuck (May 15, 2012)

It was a tank Museum for a little while. That is NOT it's first purpose. It was a Foward filling depot for the production and storage of Mustard Gas and Bio Chemical weapons. During ww2 it was connected to what was the Thetford to Bury St Edmunds railway line as well.


----------



## steve2109 (May 15, 2012)

Thanks mate, we saw the old railway line next to it and had a walk down there, do u know how long its been empty for?.. it is suprisingly pretty much graffiti and vandal free !, It is quite a way from a main road and i guess not easy to find 

Steve


----------



## Black Shuck (May 15, 2012)

steevg said:


> Thanks mate, we saw the old railway line next to it and had a walk down there, do u know how long its been empty for?.. it is suprisingly pretty much graffiti and vandal free !, It is quite a way from a main road and i guess not easy to find
> 
> Steve



Empty since 2008 as a museum. I had a report from here back in January


----------



## flyboys90 (May 15, 2012)

Cracking report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## perjury saint (May 15, 2012)

Nice! Some buildings near me very similar to this, used to be a munitions factory circa ww2..


----------



## chubs (May 16, 2012)

and i was expecting to see some tanks


----------



## steve2109 (May 16, 2012)

guess they took all the tanks when they left ! There was only a mock up of an old tank barrel in one of the hangars. At the far end is a building all locked up with a lot of stuff in it including an old fairground dodgem ride !. Could not get in without causing a lot of damage and I am not really into that

Steve


----------



## clinka (May 24, 2012)

I have visited this site when it was full of tanks! A bit different to other museums in that they never seemed to mind too much when the kids were climbing over everything. I seem to recall there was reference to this location from circa 1940's where it was involved in some secretive development work. Look up the book "The Hunt for Zero Point" for more information. The book examines evidence starting in Germany during WW2 of the technology surrounding anti-gravity propulsion systems. Enjoy


----------

